

Show HN: Timeup.io – Convenient and Efficient Scheduling - timeup
http://landing.timeup.io

======
JorgeGT
Very nice! The only comment: when you try to select before typing the name,
the popup says "Please sign in for selecting your timeslots!" which is a bit
confusing, I almost closed. It should say something along the lines of:
"please type your name on this box!" I think.

~~~
timeup
Thanks a lot! In the beginning the button was "Sign In" instead of "Join". I
believe there is still a big confusion and people think now they have to sign
up in order to use timeup. I will follow your advise and measure if the rate
of people closing the site will decrease! It definitely sounds less confusing!
Best regards :)

------
diminish
It maybe something to do with my monitor but small <p> text is quite
unreadable on my monitor. Especially this:

"timeup.io was designed both for desktop and mobile. You don't need to
download any iOS, Android or Windows application."

Maybe the green background is too light in some monitor setttings?

~~~
timeup
Hi diminish, I will take a look on it and try to fix it immediately. Thanks
for your hint!

------
anonymous344
The UI is so white that it is really hard to see what place is clickable and
what to do next. My customers are old people over 40 and 50. There is no way
that they can do anything in that site.

~~~
timeup
Thanks anonymous344, we received the feedback a couple of times the past days.
Currently, we are working on the contrast of the elements and fix this point.
:)

------
thp
Nice interface, I really like it to find out timeslots during a day, but I
guess for finding out a day that fits best for a meeting, its not as
convenient.

~~~
timeup
Thanks for the reply thp. We heard this comment a lot the past days and will
implement this feature in the next version. Should be online in the next 2/3
days.

------
abritishguy
Some really bad text contrast on that page.

~~~
timeup
Hey abritishguy, would be awesome to give me some examples to fix contrasts.

------
kseistrup
I have yet to try it, but it's certainly easy on the eyes.

Could we have HTTPS connection, please?

~~~
timeup
Hi kseistrup, thank you for your feedback! HTTPS connection is definitely on
our backlog for the next couple of days! What will come next: \- HTTPS \- Fix
of minor known mobile / tablet version \- Improve usability of mobile / tablet
version \- Signup Possibility \- User can view their created / joined events
\- Password protection of events \- Advanced notification functions of event
creators \- Advanced control about required fields of event attendees \-
Easier way to invite people \- iCal, Outlook Plugins \- Open source of some
custom Angular modules and directives

~~~
kseistrup
Sounds cool, I'll keep my eyes open!

------
endler
The images, which open to a lightbox, can not be clicked through, as in a
slideshow.

~~~
timeup
Fixed just now! That was a easy one ;) Thank you for your hint!

